# Error al instalar el grub2. (Solucionado).

## manara39

Necesito ayuda con este error:

 * Messages for package sys-boot/grub-2.02_beta2-r7:

 * Unable to remount in rw mode. Please do it manually!

 * ERROR: sys-boot/grub-2.02_beta2-r7::gentoo failed (preinst phase):

 *   Can't remount in rw mode. Please do it manually!

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called pkg_preinst

 *   environment, line 3631:  Called mount-boot_pkg_preinst

 *   environment, line 3190:  Called mount-boot_mount_boot_partition

 *   environment, line 3158:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                   die "Can't remount in rw mode. Please do it manually!";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-boot/grub-2.02_beta2-r7::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-boot/grub-2.02_beta2-r7::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-2.02_beta2-r7/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-2.02_beta2-r7/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-2.02_beta2-r7/work/grub-2.02~beta2'Last edited by manara39 on Fri Dec 11, 2015 7:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## natrix

Tienes la partición /boot montada? la montas desde /etc/fstab?

Publica la salida de consola de "mount"

Parece ser que el /boot está montado de una manera solo-lectura o algo similar que le impide a grub2 modificar las partición.

Intenta correr:

```
umount /boot

mount /boot

```

 y vuelve a intentar instalar grub2. Si la falla sigue intenta con esto:

```
umount /boot

mount -rw /boot

```

Suerte!

----------

## manara39

¡Muchas gracias por tu ayuda!

Suerte también a vos.

Marcelo de Argentina.

----------

